# not a monster but....



## castandblast (Aug 16, 2011)

shot this last night on another short 2 hr trip. It was one of first for me.  A Koi.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 16, 2011)

I also got to witness Buckaholic hit the first fish on the first shot for the first time ever!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 16, 2011)

killer man i have always wanted to kill a koi . i seen one on the hootch one night never got to sling at it


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 16, 2011)

castandblast said:


> I also got to witness Buckaholic hit the first fish on the first shot for the first time ever!



 and it was the longest freaking shot of the night it was barely in the lights!


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 16, 2011)

which lake were you fishing on?


----------



## Michael (Aug 17, 2011)

That's a fish I have yet to boat. Congrates!


----------



## castandblast (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE=Buckaholic2000;6218668] and it was the longest freaking shot of the night it was barely in the lights![/QUOTE]

Maybe you hit it because you couldn't see it

it was a good shot though! Too bad it came off and I had to finish up your dirty work.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks michael. Im on the water non stop all over the state for work and recreation. Thats the first one Iv ever seen.


----------



## Charlie157 (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome!  We saw a mirror the other night when we went...... but we missed.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 17, 2011)

Buckaholic and I went out earlier in the year on his boat and we found a hole that only had big fat mirror carp in it. I think we boated 12 or so. Not one other species, just mirrors. However, I believe mirrors are actually a sub-species of the common, or German carp (don't quote me on that). I think back when I was in college, the idea was debated that they were either a sub-species or some just common carp with a genetic mutation. 

Either way, they are pretty cool fish.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 17, 2011)

castandblast said:


> QUOTE=Buckaholic2000;6218668] and it was the longest freaking shot of the night it was barely in the lights!



Maybe you hit it because you couldn't see it

it was a good shot though! Too bad it came off and I had to finish up your dirty work.[/QUOTE]

Funny cause I had to do the same thing on yours that pulled off but it was in a sprint to deep water.....

Hard to keep them on when you have a newbee trying to shoot and stay out of the way of the fan lol


----------



## rum3002576 (Aug 18, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 29, 2011)

man you shot a $2000 fish lol


----------



## castandblast (Aug 29, 2011)

wildman0517 said:


> man you shot a $2000 fish lol



how is that? please explain. if you can promise me $1800, I'll find you another one deliver that thing to your door there in Augusta! And give you $200 for the middle man.  I might have just seen another one today....


----------



## cdo1979 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats Cool! there is a pratice pond in front of a Chinese Buffet in Griffin


----------



## castandblast (Aug 31, 2011)

cdo1979 said:


> Thats Cool! there is a pratice pond in front of a Chinese Buffet in Griffin



hahah.. Shoot some fish and then go have some sweet and sour chicken! By the way, you have me craving chinese food for lunch now....


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2011)

Get him mounted


----------



## dmclain1 (Sep 6, 2011)

wildman0517 said:


> man you shot a $2000 fish lol



I thought this myself...I always heard the ones like that were expensive and that people pay big bucks for big koi like that. That is cool though


----------



## donald-f (Sep 7, 2011)

Go to Walmart and price a Koi that is only 1 to 2 inchs long. Wildman is right about the $2000 fish.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 7, 2011)

well dang. It was the most expensive fertalizer I will ever put on my food plots then.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Sep 7, 2011)

I told you to put it in the livewell and you said why that is what I was talking about.


----------

